# Lekker Vapors



## VapeBeanz (16/12/19)

Hi all,

This is my first time posting, so I am not sure if this is the right thread.

I own a Twisp Arcus and the Twisp juices are becoming a bit expensive. I read a few reviews on using other liquids in a Twisp device and I saw that the liquid called "lekker vapors" and "Vape Elixir" worked really well.

My question is. Where can I find these liquids? Since I don't see anything online and also, would you recommend these or are there better alternative liquids for the Twisp Arcus?

I am based in Centurion.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Drikusw (17/12/19)

Any 50:50 PG/VG juice will work or liquids noted to be MTL.


----------

